# Primer before texture?



## kcbasements

This may seem like a no brainer. Joint compound will call out for the surface to be primed before the texture is applied. I know that most of the builders here in Kansas City are skipping this step. Is this only to maintain a uniform color? What do you guys know?


----------



## KennMacMoragh

I normally don't, but that's only so I can make last minute changes to the mud before texturing goes on. I sub out the texturing, so I like him to look at it, and make whatever corrections he needs.


----------



## C.J.H.

is it raw drywall or a repair? what type of texture...hand or spray? are you painting after texture?


----------



## Big Shoe

99% of the time...... no! Who reads directions? Where are you reading this, on the can? Now I'm going to read all that stuff on the side of my can today.


----------



## wedoanything

Why wouldn't you prime first? Makes life a lot easier when you screw up your texture and have to scrape i off...:whistling


----------



## katoman

I've never seen anyone spray texture without first priming. I would think the difference between mudded areas and the DW paper would show up.


----------



## MAD Renovations

katoman said:


> I've never seen anyone spray texture without first priming. I would think the difference between mudded areas and the DW paper would show up.


This is how we do it everytime....spray then texture :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shoe

Wow, that just shows you how differerently things are done. I've never worked on ,done,or ran jobs,that we primed before texture. My spay guy would kill me if we primed first.

Exceptions are existing glossy surfaces and questionable bonding situations on patched areas.

If you orange peel,knockdown ......Do you prime that again before paint? I hope so.

Yes you see the drywall through the tex. in the field. We prime and paint after.

We are all right in our own minds. :shifty:


----------



## Kgmz

My drywall guy always has primed before texturing. Never asked him why and he has done it this way for me the last 10 years.


----------



## nEighter

that's cause they are too busy trying to drive the jobs $$ down to nothing.. then they have to skip major steps in the process to make up for their hack priced ways. We are in the same city, I know.


----------



## Big Shoe

Kgmz said:


> My drywall guy always has primed before texturing. Never asked him why and he has done it this way for me the last 10 years.


I'm trying to figure this out. My 31 years in florida, everybody has done it wrong?


----------



## Butch33

*primer before*

ive always primed first..to begin with it helps to keep the the drymud from bleeding through , the mudded places will soak up alot of what you put on first..wich will enable you to see these areas clearly ..so yes prime first. that is if you like to be called upon again by the home owner..for more work and have your name passed on in good faith to his friends and neighbors.. plus if you dont prime first you will just end.up havin to put on two coats of finish paint /texture..... anyway thats my take on it...


----------



## Butch33

*primer first..cont..*

sorry had to break for a second anyway...prime first ...always thats like learning to walk before you run, pretty standard stuff ....if you dont it will come back to bite you ..in the @$$....now i have seen it done where you can use a flat paint..in the place of primer or as a substitute if thats what you all are talking about ?


----------



## carolinahandyma

We always prime first allow drying time and then spray texture.





.


----------



## Tom Antoine

Read the manufacturer's recommended installation proceedures and the project specifications. Those sources will give you unbiased definitive answers.


----------



## edwardbros

We always prime before the texture goes up. If not you run a high chance of the tape lines photographing. This is very true in a room with a lot of windows.


----------



## noahweb

I have never primed prior to texture. Depends how deep your pockets are on the choice you make


----------



## Tim0282

I have rarely primed before texturing. Don't see the advantage. You would still have to prime after texture, if you prime before. Just don't get why it stops the telegraphing. If you prime over texture, doesn't that stop the joint flash? Why would it stop the flash before and not after?


----------



## trimmerdennis

*What?*

never heard of primeing before texture. You talking just texture or the drywall finish? Only drywall contractor to do that was also the painting contractor so he was just saveing a step. But then whay do us southerners know, And I'm just a trim carpenter anywayarty:


----------



## Big Shoe

I've dealt with 3 spray co. in the last 20yrs. no primer first ever. Whole houses,new construction. Spray-prime-paint.(tinted primer)

Now if all walls and ceilings are going to be white you could get away with priming first.

Am I thinking wrong that the texture should be primed before color? Does'nt it need to be sealed. Or do you just do 2 coats of color.

We need to check with the painters.


----------

